# 2E engine turbo on stock internals ???????



## a1aa1992 (Apr 20, 2013)

i if wannaaa go turbo on my 2E engine but with stock internals is it will go damage or will be ok i will make 4 or 5 psi


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

2E is very much like the ABA bottom end... so why not? go for it. how many PSI you can go is dependant on so many things.. 


but read around on the forum and you will get more knowhow


----------



## a1aa1992 (Apr 20, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> 2E is very much like the ABA bottom end... so why not? go for it. how many PSI you can go is dependant on so many things..
> 
> 
> but read around on the forum and you will get more knowhow


 i will go 4/5 psi so what's your advice for me


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

a1aa1992 said:


> i will go 4/5 psi so what's your advice for me


 most stock engines will last w/ 4-5[si boost on stock internals...


----------



## a1aa1992 (Apr 20, 2013)

Glegor said:


> most stock engines will last w/ 4-5[si boost on stock internals...


 what the externals i will change it ? like injectors or somthing lik that or i will go turbo on stock engine iam sorry about all thise qustions couse that's the first time to me with turbo i have changed the gearbox with 6 speed and the car become toooooooo slooooooow :banghead: i must have a turbo


----------

